
Yamaha YZ250 Dirt Bike sound effects library - brudgers
http://www.watsonwu.com/motorcycles/b4l1rig3zr4xitb2ltof14kuhrre2o
======
JBReefer
I really, really miss that brief, beautiful period when the internet was ONLY
stuff like this, and you just kind of wandered around.

------
loph
The library is missing the sound of the bike's rider repeatedly kicking the
starter, over and over, and the muttered oaths, as the bike fails to start.

~~~
drangus
That's funny. However the only time my engine ever died was from either a
fouled plug or running out of gas. Solution: always ride with a spare plug and
wrench. Also keep the bike rev'd and stop running it so rich. The only other
thing that ever stopped my engine was running out of gas.

They are surprisingly reliable if you keep the fuel filter clean and use no-
ethanol gas.

------
iDemonix
As a YZ250 owner and HN frequenter, I'm both thrilled and confused as to why
this is on the front page.

~~~
tobltobs
Because the YZ250 was a hack of a bike.

------
rb1
"Yamaha YZ250 Dirt Bike sound effects library"

I came here thinking, well what's news about this? Dirt bikes are really loud
and libraries are meant to be pretty quiet places..

~~~
zach417
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHhy2Gk_xik](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHhy2Gk_xik)

~~~
rb1
Touche:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Om1BIcNbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Om1BIcNbY)

------
owenversteeg
So, semi-related question which I'm sure somebody here on HN knows the answer:

I've been wanting to make a programmatic car "vroom" noise. As in, you can
arbitrarily change the speed/acceleration and there are realistic sounding
engine noises. Acceleration, deceleration, constant speed, etc. I've thought
of making this by stitching together a bunch of car noises, but all my
attempts have ended really badly (partly because most car noises are
relatively low quality and partly because they don't stitch together well.)

So how can I make realistic engine noise? I'd appreciate anything that might
help (recordings, links, examples of it done, etc.)

~~~
pierrec
I will once again link to xoxos VST plugins (my fanboyism is showing):

[http://www.xoxos.net/vst/vst.html#models](http://www.xoxos.net/vst/vst.html#models)

Scroll down to the "virtual machine" plugin. It's closed source but there is a
PDF that explains how it works, with a nice signal flow graph. You can also
get a very good idea of the underlying algorithm by playing around with the
parameters.

Also, since someone else is asking about generating squeaking tire sounds,
xoxos also has a "friction" VST that does this. There's no audio demo so I
made a quick one that emulates tire squeaking:

[http://007ee821dfb24ea1133d-f5304285da51469c5fdbbb05c1bdfa60...](http://007ee821dfb24ea1133d-f5304285da51469c5fdbbb05c1bdfa60.r16.cf2.rackcdn.com/friction%20tire%20squeak.mp3)

Edit: and while I'm at it, here's another engine sound demo using "virtual
machine" (less interesting than the one on his website, but I put a bit of
reverb/ambience on it to make it more realistic):

[http://007ee821dfb24ea1133d-f5304285da51469c5fdbbb05c1bdfa60...](http://007ee821dfb24ea1133d-f5304285da51469c5fdbbb05c1bdfa60.r16.cf2.rackcdn.com/VM%20rev%20up.mp3)

~~~
kmnt
Those attached PDFs give a great overview of how to implement this. The
virtual machine and friction plugins sound so good, I really want to try
duplicating this. Thanks for the samples!

------
paddy_m
How many other hn readers dirt bike? I just moved to Utah, one of the big
attractions is easy land access.

~~~
caspercrf
I do. I used to have a yz250, now I ride a KTM 450sx-f. I've ridden down Baja
a couple times. I have an idea for a start up that deals with dirt bikes but
it's kind of a small market and I haven't really been able to pull the
trigger.

~~~
blhack
Small targeted markets are _good_ , though, especially when you have deep
domain knowledge on them.

You should do it.

------
dmix
Probably used by movie/TV studios which explains the price... B2B is where
it's at.

~~~
joezydeco
The word "Foley" in the filenames kind of confirms that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foley_(filmmaking)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foley_\(filmmaking\))

------
kabes
Well, since we're talking bikes now on HN, I'll use this thread to see if
anyone in SF/Bay area is interested in buying my BMW 2004 R1150RT. I'm leaving
the country within a week and still need to sell it. Bike has some visual
damage to the left fairing from falling over in the garage, but other than
that it's mint and low miles for a 2004 (around 20k).

~~~
skanga
Got any pics? What is your asking price?

~~~
kabes
Yep, more info here:
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/mcy/6074610360.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/mcy/6074610360.html)

Price is the "craigslist price", so it's negotiable.

------
jksmith
Hell yeah at least he used a bike old enough to be a two stroke. Four stroke
dirt bikes are just wrong.

~~~
herman5
Braaaaappppp. The funnest days of my life have been on 2 stroke dirt bikes.
Living in a major city, it's something that I miss on a daily basis.

~~~
JBReefer
Buy and then sell a sport bike. They're a TON of fun, if not in exactly the
same way. They're also dramatically more dangerous.

~~~
herman5
Also incredible amounts of fun. However, I've always felt safer flying through
the air on a dirt bike than riding a sport bike surrounded by hoards of
distracted drivers paying more attention to their cells phones than their
external environment.

------
unicornporn
In case you wonder what's the market for this: film making. I have friend
that's in the sfx/field recording business. They engage in sneakernet type of
trading of sound libraries. He's got terabytes of meticulously tagged SFX.

They seem to have have lotsa fun. A couple of years ago he went to Finland
with a leading game developer to record people shooting cannons and other
weapons from the ww2.

------
itchyjunk
For a second I was happy that Yamaha decided to, for what ever reason, release
some sound library for machine learning or something.

I guess the article was targeted for some other population on HN. Possibly the
one that often looks for Yamaha YZ250 Dirk Bike sound effects library but
doesn't know where to buy it form. /s

~~~
usrusr
Carmakers have been known to electronically augment engine noise to better
match the taste of those who like engine noise. Yamaha, being the uncontested
number one amongst brands that do both motor vehicles and synthesizers, would
be the prime candidate for introducing the concept to motorcycles. I was half
jokingly expecting reverse engineered firmware.

------
drangus
Yeah man long live 2stroke MX bikes. But WTF is this on HN?

------
threepipeproblm
I don't get it.

------
tibbon
Maybe I should grab my field recorder and go make some recordings of my BMW
and Hondas...

------
virgil_disgr4ce
This is cool, but I'm genuinely curious how/why this hit the front page?

~~~
Strom
The classic way, people upvoted it. The 8 points it has is a relatively high
number of upvotes for 1 hour. It also helps that it's on a domain that doesn't
get a penalty.

~~~
J-dawg
I didn't know that some domains were penalised. The ranking system seems very
strange sometimes, so this might explain it. Is the list of penalised domains
made public?

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Individual users are penalized too. And no, they don't make either public.

